# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  SATA11

## svel

Приобрёл HP 4720s с Linux, установил XP, не грузится - синий экран (нет доступа к установленной ОС). Либо переходить на IDE, либо загружать при установке по F6 драйвера SATA. Что делать? Подскажите.

----------


## Cheechako

А что препятствует установке драйвера? :confused:

----------


## svel

Непонятно какой именно драйвер нужен,есть ли нужный и подойдёт ли. 
И вообще, железо свежее, память 4 Гб... Решил попробовать поставить W7, надеюсь, что здесь все драйвера на месте

----------


## Cheechako

> Непонятно какой именно драйвер нужен...


Вроде на HP есть всё нужное под Windows Xp:confused:. Вопрос же скорее всего в режиме ACHI диска в BIOS'е (отключаете его, ставите систему, устанавливаете драйвер и при перезагрузке, которая после этого потребуется, включаете снова); по идее, Win Vista & 7 должны понимать всё самостоятельно.

----------


## Slater

> Непонятно какой именно драйвер нужен,есть ли нужный и подойдёт ли. 
> И вообще, железо свежее, память 4 Гб... Решил попробовать поставить W7, надеюсь, что здесь все драйвера на месте


- Если жесткий диск на разбит на разделы, то перед установкой ХР, отформатируйте полностью диск в любой программе которая грузится в DOS, и только потом приступайте к установке, так как Линукс по-своему разбивает разделы, и установщик ХР не может правильно их отформатировать.
- попробуйте поставить последнюю сборку ХР с пакетами драйверов, и при выборе драйверов оставьте только драйвер ..MassStorage...

мне помогло:confused:




> Вроде на HP есть всё нужное под Windows Xp


все верно, недостающие драйвера скачаете с оф. сайта НР.

----------


## svel

> . Вопрос же скорее всего в режиме ACHI диска в BIOS'е .


Да, думаю, что если отказаться от ACHI и выбрать IDE, должно пойти, но не для того я менял старое железо на более продвинутое .... хочется идти как-то вперёд.Думалось :побыстрее будет.
"...оставьте только драйвер ..MassStorage..." - а вот это попробую.
Спасибо.

----------


## Slater

> оставьте только драйвер ..MassStorage..." - а вот это попробую.


напишите потом о результате;)

----------


## Cheechako

> ...если отказаться от ACHI и выбрать IDE...


А зачем отказываться - речь идёт об установке драйвера :)

----------


## svel

> А зачем отказываться - речь идёт об установке драйвера :)


хотел отказаться от AHCI т.к.не нашёл какой нужен драйвер. Заблудился на сайте НР.
"7" решила все проблемы, на настоящий момент всё ОК!

----------


## Slater

> "7" решила все проблемы


7-ка какой версии?

----------


## svel

> 7-ка какой версии?


Ultimat 64-бит Максимальная

----------


## Slater

ну и отлично:)

----------

